# Barking after eating!!!



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't know if others have this problem but Charlie recently in the past two months have started barking at me after eating. It's as if he's not full or something. He barks at me in a really loud bark. Tonight he finished his meal (he eats in the kitchen) and came up to me (I was in the living room) looked at me then barked at me. I fed him 1/3 cup this morning and 1/4 cup tonight. He's on Wellness Chicken flavour dry food at the moment. I don't know if it's the food but I tried last month the Acana wild forest something but it was the Acana chicken flavour grain free dry formula. Ever since then he barks every so often. We thought at first he wasn't full so we fed him 1/3 cup for every meal and he still barked. We really suspect it was the food so we went back to Wellness Chicken which was what he was on before trying the Acana. Before trying the Acana he was on 1/4 cup twice a day and he never barked so I really don't know what is wrong with him. He weighs roughly the same in the past two months ~10 lbs give or take 0.5 lbs. We give him a treat during the day too like a very small bullwrinkle (~ 2 inches) or dry chicken pieces (he loves chicken!) etc. Is it a behavourial issue? Or is it nothing seriously wrong with him. 

Something else I didn't like about the Acana.....dang his poo reaked!!!!! Not sure if it's me but I couldn't tolerate it (he didn't like it either) so I went back to Wellness and the smell wasn't as bad.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What do you do when he comes in and barks?


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

jmm said:


> What do you do when he comes in and barks?


I don't do much other than say "Charlie!" in a voice that says be quiet then he goes away :blink: Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like he's being a pest! Some dogs find your approach an acknowledgement. So it may be reinforcing him even though it seems like it shouldn't. If you aren't happy with your current approach, I suggest making absolutely no eye contact and getting up and walking away. Ignore him completely for a few minutes. 
Dogs don't inherently know how much they should eat. Too many dogs would just keep eating and eating. Feed your dog the amount that maintains him at a healthy weight. Feeding out of food toys or by hiding the food around a room can help make meal time more engaging for the dog. That may help his pesty behavior.


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

jmm said:


> Sounds like he's being a pest! Some dogs find your approach an acknowledgement. So it may be reinforcing him even though it seems like it shouldn't. If you aren't happy with your current approach, I suggest making absolutely no eye contact and getting up and walking away. Ignore him completely for a few minutes.
> Dogs don't inherently know how much they should eat. Too many dogs would just keep eating and eating. Feed your dog the amount that maintains him at a healthy weight. Feeding out of food toys or by hiding the food around a room can help make meal time more engaging for the dog. That may help his pesty behavior.


I'll try ignoring him. Weird thing is he don't do it every day just every so often. I think he's just being an ass at times. He's got a attitude at times! I'm suspecting a friend of ours toy poodle is a bad influence too. She has a lot of bad habits I don't like nor approve of but she's the only small dog playmate he's got  He never used to bark at small noises but he does now since they have doggy play dates more often now. 'sigh' they are like children, gotta make sure their friends are good too! ahahaha


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

If your dog is more or less at the same weight, maybe he is telling you that he is still hungry when he barks. I would think that dogs are like humans in that sometimes they are extra hungry and sometimes they are not. Casanova asks me for a little extra food some nights, and I give it to him. He is at a healthy weight, so I don't think there is harm in it.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

If he is coming up to you and barking he is definitely trying to tell you something. (He may want more food...maybe just try adding extra kibble to his meal just to see if that is what he is trying to communicate to you) If my malt hears a strange noise she will purposely come into the room where I'm in , look at me and bark right at me.


----------



## setell (Oct 10, 2009)

I've already tried giving him more food and he still barked. I tried giving him 1/3 cup a meal twice a day from 1/4 cup twice a day. I thought it was wanting more food too but he still barked after getting more food. All he got from that was he got a bit chunkier in his tummy. I am sorta certain it may not be food related.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Poppy comes to me every night about 7:00 and barks. Basically he's just all riled up ... he has eaten and gone potty ... and he wants me to play with him. I ignore him for a few minutes until he chills and then we have a big play session ... with me initiating it, and not him.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Maybe he's thanking you for the kibble? Just kidding. I'm curious to know what he's trying to tell you too. Boo has found ways to "tell" me when he wants something. For instance, sometimes after dinner, he likes to have a C.E.T chew, so he uses his paw to tap my leg. So I say "what do you want Boo?" and he turns & trots off toward the kitchen, stopping & turning once to look & see if I'm following him. Then he goes straight to the cabinet where his chewies are & hits the cabinet door with his paw, then stands like a statue & stares.When I ask him if wants a chewie, he wags his tail & makes a sneezy sound. If he wants me to play, he taps my leg 3 times & then gives 2 sharp barks. When I ask him "what do you want Boo?" he grabs his ball, shakes it & drops it at my feet. I do believe if we really pay close attention from the time they are pups, they find ways to "talk to/manipulate us". In other words, Boo has trained me really well.:blush:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

momtoboo said:


> Maybe he's thanking you for the kibble? Just kidding. I'm curious to know what he's trying to tell you too. Boo has found ways to "tell" me when he wants something. For instance, sometimes after dinner, he likes to have a C.E.T chew, so he uses his paw to tap my leg. So I say "what do you want Boo?" and he turns & trots off toward the kitchen, stopping & turning once to look & see if I'm following him. Then he goes straight to the cabinet where his chewies are & hits the cabinet door with his paw, then stands like a statue & stares.When I ask him if wants a chewie, he wags his tail & makes a sneezy sound. If he wants me to play, he taps my leg 3 times & then gives 2 sharp barks. When I ask him "what do you want Boo?" he grabs his ball, shakes it & drops it at my feet. I do believe if we really pay close attention from the time they are pups, they find ways to "talk to/manipulate us". In other words, Boo has trained me really well.:blush:


OMG, Sue!! I'm so glad you wrote about this!! Boo is so smart!!! :wub::wub::wub:Casanova has been "talking" to us so much recently too!! It is really cool!! When he wants a meal, he lies all the way down. But when he wants a treat, he makes a biting motion with his mouth. When he wants to play fetch, he also shakes and drops a toy at my feet. Recently, he got a special chew as a birthday present, and he knew I kept it in a cabinet. He would go over to the cabinet and scratch the bottom of the cabinet to show me he wanted the chew after dinner. It is so awesome that our boys are communicating with us!! And one of my objectives going forward is to develop even more communication with him!! It is fun!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> Maybe he's thanking you for the kibble? Just kidding. I'm curious to know what he's trying to tell you too. Boo has found ways to "tell" me when he wants something. For instance, sometimes after dinner, he likes to have a C.E.T chew, so he uses his paw to tap my leg. So I say "what do you want Boo?" and he turns & trots off toward the kitchen, stopping & turning once to look & see if I'm following him. Then he goes straight to the cabinet where his chewies are & hits the cabinet door with his paw, then stands like a statue & stares.When I ask him if wants a chewie, he wags his tail & makes a sneezy sound. If he wants me to play, he taps my leg 3 times & then gives 2 sharp barks. When I ask him "what do you want Boo?" he grabs his ball, shakes it & drops it at my feet. I do believe if we really pay close attention from the time they are pups, they find ways to "talk to/manipulate us". In other words, Boo has trained me really well.:blush:


Well, that is about the cutest thing ever!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree about them communicating with us .. dolce barks like a fool when the intercom bell rings ive tried everything to no avail .. we have found grabbing him n holding him makes him shut up .. so thats what we do .. but he barks when he wants to get on our laps , to get on the couch and if hes in bed with us ( he now sleeps w me n my son n then he naps with the girls) , if he needs to pee he will bark so we can get him down as hes never jumped off the couch or the bed, ... if he wants kisses he will paw u n paw u n then get closer n sneak in a lick or two.. he definitely knows how to communicate with us .. if he wants a treat he stands on two legs n twist around like a top .. lol 

maybe ur fluff just wants u to carry him ?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

princessre said:


> OMG, Sue!! I'm so glad you wrote about this!! Boo is so smart!!! :wub::wub::wub:Casanova has been "talking" to us so much recently too!! It is really cool!! When he wants a meal, he lies all the way down. But when he wants a treat, he makes a biting motion with his mouth. When he wants to play fetch, he also shakes and drops a toy at my feet. Recently, he got a special chew as a birthday present, and he knew I kept it in a cabinet. He would go over to the cabinet and scratch the bottom of the cabinet to show me he wanted the chew after dinner. It is so awesome that our boys are communicating with us!! And one of my objectives going forward is to develop even more communication with him!! It is fun!!


Cas is a smarty boy too. Yes, I thinks it's fun too & really cute. Keep listening to him, Boo has gotten better with his communications skills as he gets older



nekkidfish said:


> Well, that is about the cutest thing ever!! :wub:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Thanks, I think it's pretty cute too.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

nekkidfish said:


> Poppy comes to me every night about 7:00 and barks. Basically he's just all riled up ... he has eaten and gone potty ... and he wants me to play with him. I ignore him for a few minutes until he chills and then we have a big play session ... with me initiating it, and not him.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


My two have a suden burst of 'fiestyness' right after their meal... Either Quincy will start to bark at Naddie ( or sometimes me) and wants a play session . Sometimes it's Naddie ( who is normally not much of a barker) initiating it...sometimes both coming to me and both barking wanting me to join in the LR with them LOL . It is almost every night within about 10 minutes after they've finished their meal.
I take it as they have full bellys and just very happy with the world and want to 'express it" LOL At that time I'm usually still busy and just say go play... and off they run and raise havoc in the LR for about 10-15 mins then both settle down and take a nice contented nap.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah...I don't care how hungry they are dogs don't get food in my house for barking. They can pester me quietly.


----------

